# Kentucky Reptile Expo



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Anyone in the area should come check it out it's on Western Kentucky University Campus. Last time it was a pretty good show. 


Kentucky Reptile Expo


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Jarrod has booked so many tables he had to open up all of the rental rooms to accomodate.. going to be the biggest show he has had.


----------

